# ROTM December 2012 Winner!!!



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Congrats B-ville Goat! Your ride will be featured on the http://www.gtoforum.com/ homepage and entered in the Quaker State Autoguide.com free oil change drawing.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice looking car!


----------

